# Failed in 3 year btech electrical engineering and got year back. Is carrier over



## vivek51 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Failed in 3 year btech electrical engineering and got year back. Is carrier over* .WILL I BE ABLE TO SIT FOR CAMPUS PLACEMENT. WILL I WIIL EVER GET GOVERNMENT JOB.HELP ME PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 2, 2010)

I m in EE also. 2nd year passed. Well year backs are bad. You may sit in Campus interview, cant be sure, depends upon company and the rules of College. About Govt Job,if you want one then IES(Indian Engineering Services) or IAS(u already know it) are the UPSC exams you need to pass and they require 60% in 12th and 60% in ur degree thats all!
Clear the exams, crack the interview and you are up to it ! Its all your knowledge thats going to help you. Stop worrying and get urself working !! EE requires hard and detailed study afaik.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

work out on your weaknesses and move on.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 2, 2010)

life never stops...no matter what happens...first of all try clearing all the papers and complete your graduation...next course of action will be cleared for you by then.you will have different choices and options.it is not necessary that every engineering graduate has to work in an IT company...i doubt that u will get a chance to sit in placement interviews.
I have no clue regarding govt. job


----------

